# Will moss grow on plastic?



## Saraja87 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hello!

This may seem like a rather stupid question, but will moss, like java moss, grow on a resin log?

I have 2 upside down catfish in my aquarium that are pining away for a cave to hide in and i haven't been able to find a cave like rock or piece of driftwood that works. I was thinking of going with Zoo Meds aquatic turtle house, its essentially a resin log thats been cut in half and hollowed out. It's designed to look like wood, but I don't want anything unnatural looking in the aquarium so i'd like to cover it with java moss. 

Will the moss grow if i tie it down with cotton thread?


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*will moss grow on plastic?*

It will certainly grow on allmost anything.just use the cotton thread you mentioned,but make sure pleco's don't get entangled in thread.good luck! cornhusker


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

It depends on what type of moss it is. I find Taxiphyllum species to be "stickier" than Vesicularia.


----------

